# Advice for my guinea pig!



## ellierose93 (Oct 15, 2011)

Hello all, I hope I am at the right place, but i need some advice on my guinea pig.
I have had jasmine for about 6 months now, and at first, I had the luxury to be with her constantly. Recently, I have been in school for 8 hours a day, and those are 8 hours she is alone. It breaks my heart knowing she just sits there alone all day. I have been looking up recently the pros and cons of getting her a little cage mate, but I am not sure, if i would decide to do it, how to go about it. Little Jasmine has only three legs,she is missing her back right leg from an accident when she was very very little. Ever since then she is in perfect health, but she is very shy and skiddish. She is sweet as anything, and she is potty trained. Looking for a partner for her, i would need to get one that is not too dominating, and maybe is shy a little on her own. I really hate how lonely she is,andI would do anything for her to have a little piggy to cuddle with and play with, and I just really need some advice on how to go about this? Anything helps. Thanks!


----------



## mstori (May 22, 2009)

Firstly where are the pics 

secondly, guinea pigs should definately have company and luckily for you girls tend to be easier to bond.

Where do you live and could give advice on local rescues that may have a girl suitable?

also is she indoors or outdoors and what size home does she have?

then can advise further but well done for wanting what is best for her.. you will see a massive difference when she has a cagemate


----------



## ellierose93 (Oct 15, 2011)

Thank you very much for your response ^_^
Well, I am still trying to figure out how to post photos of her...
Yesterday I started looking around and i came across a piggy rescue around me, and I started browsing, and I saw the most darling looking little piggy, and I emailed the owner about her. She is about the same age as Jasmine, and looks very sweet, so i look forward to finding outmode information!
She is indoors, and she has two cages, one in my room, and one in the main room where she is during the day.
And thats what i hear, i just want to see a happy little piggy, she means the world to me!


----------



## mstori (May 22, 2009)

ellierose93 said:


> Thank you very much for your response ^_^
> Well, I am still trying to figure out how to post photos of her...
> Yesterday I started looking around and i came across a piggy rescue around me, and I started browsing, and I saw the most darling looking little piggy, and I emailed the owner about her. She is about the same age as Jasmine, and looks very sweet, so i look forward to finding outmode information!
> She is indoors, and she has two cages, one in my room, and one in the main room where she is during the day.
> And thats what i hear, i just want to see a happy little piggy, she means the world to me!


to post a pic you can use the attachment on a post at the bottom or use a sight like photobucket and copy and paste the IMG code.

For 2 piggies the minimum cage size is 4ft x 2ft or you could make a c&c, but guess as you have 2 cages they will probs be big enough 

hope all goes well with adopting a cage mate for her


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

I would call up the rescue and arrange to take your piggy in for a few dates, see who take to her but isnt too pestering or dominate. let them decide rather than you


----------



## manic rose (Mar 12, 2011)

I would defo advise getting a cage mate or two for her. I've done it for the very first time with my guinea pigs and went a lot smoother than I expected it to. Always best to introduce them on neutral terrority and put some treats in to distract them a bit.


----------



## ellierose93 (Oct 15, 2011)

Thank you all, I have made an appointment with a rescue near me, and i will take jasmine in so she can choose who she likes most. Wish me luck!


----------

